# hello from a newbie - just had a lap



## Ceejie (Jul 30, 2016)

Hi there

I wasn't sure of the best place to post.

I have a beautiful 2 year old girl, concieved naturally.

We are now on our 13th cycle of trying naturally.  I've just had my laparoscopy and my tubes aren't great but aren't blocked.  I also had a polyp removed. I've been told to give it another 6 cycles of trying naturally and the move to IVF.

Just wanted to say hello!


----------



## Ruby014 (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi Ceejie,
I'm pretty new to posting on here also & thought I'd say hello!  Our situation is slightly different but I had a laparoscopy too back in January where they treated some very mild endo. Hope you recovered ok and are feeling positive about the next steps.

After nearly 3 years of no BFP- we're now looking into IUI or IVF, so have some big decisions to make!

I know there is a secondary infertility section on here which may be of interest to you too
Wishing you all the luck for your next 6 months


----------



## Ceejie (Jul 30, 2016)

Hi Ruby

Thanks for the reply.

Hoping you get a bfp soon whatever route you take! x


----------



## AmeliaH (Apr 12, 2016)

sorry, it may sound long for you but it isn't
keep on trying! up to two years is ok if you'r healthy enough. blocked tubes might be your extra point of concern but it is not a verdict, anyways. you concieved and delivered your dd so I'm sure you'l do it naturally this time as well.
i''ll keep my fingers crossed
and - positive vibes only! x


----------



## rennestone (Aug 16, 2016)

Woh!! congrats to you and your family, Hi and welcome, Im newbie too


----------

